
Ask HN: What Git GUI client do you use? - modzu
I find github desktop pretty convenient on win&#x2F;macOS but their unofficial linux builds (sadface) are still too shoddy for daily use.<p>there actually seem to be a lot of different clients since i last checked..<p>so what do y&#x27;all use?
======
alaenix
I'm using and loving gitkraken ! A lot of git functionalities are accessible
in one or two clicks. The UX is really well thought and I personally like the
UI. I'm using it for 3/4 years and I'm sure everyone can improve and speed his
git workflow by using gitkraken. Super efficient specially if you work with
multiple repo / submodules.

Seriously, how can you work without visualizing a git tree like gitkraken does
it for you ? I can't go back to a full git-cli workflow... I didn't find any
equivalent or real challenger. The only drawback is that it's not open source
and free to use with private repo.

------
Nextgrid
I mostly use the command line but when I need a GUI I find the built-in Git
integration in JetBrains IDEs to be sufficient.

------
rvz
I use Fork. [0]

The next best free and native Git GUI client had I not bought Fork would have
been SourceTree [1].

[0] [https://fork.dev/](https://fork.dev/)

[1] [https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/](https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/)

------
znpy
I mostly use plain command-line git.

But I also run gitk when things get a bit messy and I want to visualise the
status of my local repository (and avoid making the situation worse).

------
3ace
currently I'm using Fork.

but I like using GitKraken
([https://www.gitkraken.com](https://www.gitkraken.com)) more than Fork.

------
permalac
Tig

